# Suggestionsfor a new home theatre



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

a small room. well, you don't need any large expensive stuff.

DO NOT buy BOSE = WAY to expensive for what you get.
do not buy "home theater in a box" = low quality.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Onkyo ht-s9400thx. Got mine for $500, but it's normally more. You won't be disappointed, especially in a small room.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

mikegp said:


> Onkyo ht-s9400thx. Got mine for $500, but it's normally more. You won't be disappointed, especially in a small room.


for a $2000 complete system = that is way too much.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

rex-in-ga said:


> I have decided to convert one of my small bedrooms into a home theatre. I have a budget of no more than $2000. Any suggestions for a TV and a sound system?


$2000 is around what we spent just on the Speakers, AV Receiver and Blu-Ray player alone.

Personally I do not like it when you see converted bedrooms, and they have blocked over the windows. Even worse is the sub-woofers up against the cabinet that the equipment is in, that the tv sits on, and the front speakers up against the sub.

I think that I may have pictures of my setup on here. Mine is a Denon AV-1612, Sony BDP-S590 Blu-Ray, Center speaker is a Klipsch RC-42 II, Fronts are Klipsch RB-81 II's, Rear Surrounds are Klipsch RB-41 II's.

For normal tv viewing, we are just using a Vizio Sound bar with wireless Subwoofer.

The RB-81's put out enough Bass, that I do not need a Sub-woofer for my setup. The Vizio Soundbar Sub puts out enough bass, that the wife has to tell me to turn it down late at night.

Our Living Room is 14x16, with an arch going into the Dining area. All of the sound footprint stays in the Living Room area.

My daughter was impressed this past weekend, when we were watching Catching Fire.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Fix'n it said:


> for a $2000 complete system = that is way too much.


Not when you actually price it out. $2000 gets you a decent system, with still room to grow and change.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> for a $2000 complete system = that is way too much.


Cheapest right now is $770. That leaves $1300 for a TV which isn't bad at all for someone keeping it simple. If you get it on sale it would be even better. Look up reviews, it's the best you're gonna get for the money and no worries about piecing it together. The speakers are big though.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i said, a $500 receiver for a $2000 complete system, is too much. i know i could build a resspectable system for $2000. but it couldn't play nearly as loud and clear and mine does. 

my 2 subs are over $2000(and i am going to double them some day). the front speakers, about $1500, 5 years ago. XPA-3 amp, screen and projector about $2000. pioneer elite receiver, sony BD player.

you guys 'hear" gun shots and explosions. i FEEL them !

anyway. $2000 well spent, "properly" set up, in a small room. i could enjoy that.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

It's not a receiver, it's a 7.1 surround sound full setup. It's honestly amazing for the price.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

mikegp said:


> It's not a receiver, it's a 7.1 surround sound full setup. It's honestly amazing for the price.


Personally I do not like to suggest HTiB setups. Due to the speakers are always the lowest quality.

For $1100, you would be best to spend that much on just a good quality AVRS. The Speakers are the deal breaker when it comes to making the system sound right.

Even if you had say 2 subs. It is all about the many factors that you have to look at. Room construction, furnishings, speaker quality, AVRS quality, material you are going to watch or listen to, and finally device you are using to playback the material with.

And personally with how bad of reviews that the Onkyo AVRS's are getting. You are better off spending your money on the Integra line.

I only deal with a local mom & pop AV shop, that has been in our town since 1971, if I cannot get the items I need through Crutchfield.

When I was going through the whole setup & purchase process, I only dealt with the local Mom & Pop here in town for the Speakers. I got the Denon AVRS through Crutchfield, due to I could not pass up the price they had the AVR-1612 at the time I got it.

I still have a second set of RB-41 II's downstairs, for when I decide to get a amp for the Front Height's. As it stands right now, it works really well for what we invested into it.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend getting it at $1100, but at $500-$800 it's very nice. I assume the OP is looking for cheap and easy with good results and this delivers. I have read about issues with the boards in the receivers. Crossing my fingers. I have heard $5000-$6000 setups that friends have and I don't see much of a difference except the sub is a little lacking, but I have only used mine with open walls and roxul exposed. I assume with everything finished it will be better.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

mikegp said:


> It's not a receiver, it's a 7.1 surround sound full setup. It's honestly amazing for the price.


i looked it up. not bad. i could live with that, for a humble(to me) system.
but it looks like the THX standard is getting pretty low. for that price, a second sub and a nice TV :thumbup:

greg
the last "mom & pop" shop around here, GILL CUSTOM HOUSE , closed well over 10 years ago. i bought my PRO LOGIC receiver from them.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

mikegp said:


> I have heard $5000-$6000 setups that friends have and I don't see much of a difference except the sub is a little lacking,


then we both know of people that don't know how to spend and use what they have. my system would BLOW YOU AWAY .


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Fix'n it said:


> i looked it up. not bad. i could live with that, for a humble(to me) system.
> but it looks like the THX standard is getting pretty low. for that price, a second sub and a nice TV :thumbup:
> 
> greg
> the last "mom & pop" shop around here, GILL CUSTOM HOUSE , closed well over 10 years ago. i bought my PRO LOGIC receiver from them.


There is still one up by my Brother in Law's, in the Palatine area. He of course lives in Kildere.

Sundown One here in Springfield has been known to travel up to Chicago or down to St. Louis, for delivery of equipment, along with Home Theater setups.

Last time I was in there when they still had Plasma's on their walls. They had a 55" for under $900, for a Mid line Panasonic. Their prices are a little lower then Best Buy. But their service is what makes the business still operate.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i ain't drivin up norf for stuff i can get on the net. there are 2 other places around here, THE LITTLE GUYS, and KOLE DIGITAL. but i can't afford most of what they have.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Sundown is actually pretty reasonable, compared to the prices you see up in Chicago.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> And personally with how bad of reviews that the Onkyo AVRS's are getting. You are better off spending your money on the Integra line.


I just got rid of my Onkyo. Had enough of it. Replaced it with a Pioneer sc-65, 9.2 channel.

Nice machine. My only complaint is that it uses MACC instead of Audyssey and the MACC doesn't adjust the subs below 63Hz, but that's pretty minor.


----------



## timplex (Oct 27, 2010)

I got a Yamaha surround sound receiver for $275, a projector TV with 120" picture (Short throw, across the short wall of my LR, onto wall, no screen) for $629
The 5.1 speaker system (w/four corner speakers, subwoofer and center) cost me $80 
And I use ROKU for supplying thousands of movies. 
Last week, I was down with a bad cold for 4 days, and never got tired of watching new material.
I got everyone beat at under $1,000 and can watch theater quality in my LR without closing drapes in daytime. That is how bright the picture is.
I also put a tuner card in my PC and use a digital antennae so I do not pay for cable TV.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> i ain't drivin up norf for stuff i can get on the net. there are 2 other places around here, THE LITTLE GUYS, and KOLE DIGITAL. but i can't afford most of what they have.


I was at The Little Guys when they were in Glenwood on Halsted a few years ago. The idiot owner, a short, chubby bald guy, wanted to impress me and my son with his top of the line B&W Nautilus speaker system using top of the line Macintosh components. I swear the guy must be deaf already as he cranked it up so loud that we had to stick our fingers in our ears to prevent hearing loss. We walked out after that. I would never buy from someone who doesn't care about his customers hearing. :furious:
The B&W's did sound great though.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It has been almost a month now. I really doubt that the OP is ever coming back.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Only because the OP was REALLY tired of al the "my dog is bigger than yours" BS.....


That and a lot of useless info.



Just for the hell of it:


All from Amazon.


LG LG60PN5700 $1,039.00
Yamaha RX-V575 349.99
Boston A-3210HTS 436.38

That's $1,825.37, which leaves $174,63 for opening a Amazon Prime account, a Sony BluRay to stream Amazon Prime videos, wires, connectors, remote, or whatever.

Not what I would do, but for a small room, it should be ample...:yes:


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Had an extra 15" sub kicking around. Just built into the bottom of the couch.... Holy crap.. It's alive!


----------

